# stick and leaf insects together?



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

im thinking about getting a new taller tank for my indian stick insect and adding a few more as well. i was thinking about having a bit of a mixture of species as the shop i go to keep indians and thai stick insects together with problems

is there any types of leaf insects that thrive when kept with stick insects? i've read up on general care and they seem to have the same requirements as stick insects (bramble, light misting every now and then, room temp_

i never use to be a big fan of insects, mainly a gecko lad, but they seem to be grabbing me more and more at the moment. i've also been looking into mantids. however bit of a newbie with it all so any help much appreciated


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't see why not but don't take this as being correct because I've never kept leaf + stick together.

Just go for a mantis even if you are a newbie!
Buy a chinese, carolina or peacock off ebay or here and some micro crickets or fruitflies and away you go


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone else?

just looking at pics of peacock mantis, stunning


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

If you can match their environmental requirements you should be fine. I have ETs (mcleays spectre) in with my other sticks and no probs. As for indians they seem to cope whatever conditions you keep them in :lol2:. TBH I don't have one cage dedicated to just one species, which is what I like about sticks. In one cage I have P. Schultei, Asceles sp, Aretaon Asperrimus and Spinoherosea Bengalensis, they are all of a similar size and have the same needs, so they get on just fine, of course they all have access to their food plants.

As for mantids I can't really advise but I have an orchid at the mo which is really pretty and in the past raised a giant asian from L2 with no probs.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i keep mcleays spectres and leafs in together when raising them!

once the mcleays spectres get to L2-L3 then they will start to eat the leaf insects!!

so its a no no with these


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

DRD said:


> i keep mcleays spectres and leafs in together when raising them!
> 
> once the mcleays spectres get to L2-L3 then they will start to eat the leaf insects!!
> 
> so its a no no with these


 
Good point there, I vaguely remember someone saying that their Phylliums had been nibbled. I think, tho not sure, that Mcleays are leaf not stick so I wonder if there is a problem mixing leaf insects???


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

There is a problem, stick insects will munch leaf insects given the opportunity, aside from that they are very fragile so a clumbersome stick insect climbing other a leaf insect may cause it to shed some limbs. You should hosue all leaf insects in a species only set up.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

okay think i'll keep them separate as the thai stick insects are really clumsy when moving about

thanks for your help guys


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

My ETs and leaf insects are in together
Also in with some vietnamese pricklies

Been like that about 6 months now and nobody has eaten eachother yet

I know the leaf insects may look edible but I doubt the Maclays is gonna turn carnivorous overnight now is it


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

No they wont turn carnivourous over night and they dont eat leaf insects knowing they are in fact leaf insects. When the bramble starts to deterioate the maclaeys will look for the healthiest looking leaf which might happen to be a leaf insect.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay I take it all back

I just watched my biggest ET chase my biggest leaf insect around the tank nibbling when he gets close! lol

Warning to all, they DO eat leaf insects lol


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Well that confirms it then :lol2:. I suppose if you think about they eat nothing but leaves so is it possible they taste a bit leafy???
I have Mcleays in with R Thaii and L Guerini and no probs but I find the Mcleays can be clumsy and even bossy.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

HAHA yeah my biggest Maclays just walks on top of everyone else!

At least we know now it's not too safe to house them together
I won't even mention what happened when I put a mantid in with my last lot of ET's haha


----------



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

I read online that indian stick insects can handle a lower temperature of around 17'c whereas leaf inects need something more around 25'c. So maybe depends what temperature your keeping them at


----------

